# Freier XML-Editor



## matzelito (10. Feb 2009)

Hallo 

kennt jemand einen freien, guten, simplen  xml-Editor ?
Manchmal  will  man halt nicht unbedingt mit eclipse agieren


----------



## foobar (10. Feb 2009)

> kennt jemand einen freien, guten, simplen xml-Editor ?


Was? Das sind ja gleich 3 Wünsche auf einmal ...

Was soll der Editor denn können? Mit Kate kann man ganz gut Xml Files bearbeiten und auch validieren. Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch der Emacs ein *duck und weg*


----------



## musiKk (10. Feb 2009)

Kannst ja mal hier schauen. Hab nur mal kurz durchgeklickt, da sind auch ein paar freie dabei.


----------



## slawaweis (10. Feb 2009)

matzelito hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kennt jemand einen freien, guten, simplen  xml-Editor ?
> Manchmal  will  man halt nicht unbedingt mit eclipse agieren


falls Du unter simpel einen Texteditor mit Syntaxhervorhebung verstehst, ich arbeite regelmäßig mit PSPad:

http://www.pspad.com/de/

und kann es nur empfehlen. Klein, schnell, portabel (USB-Stick) und hat eine Projektverwaltung. In dieser Gewichtsklasse will man auch nichts mehr. Bei betriebssystemunabhängigen Editoren schwören manche auf jEdit:

http://www.jedit.org/

aber ich habe es bis jetzt nie ausprobiert.

Slawa


----------



## matzelito (17. Feb 2009)

ok Danke für euere Hilfe.
PSpad ist nicht schlecht. 
Allerdings hat meine xml-Datei die Endung lzx.  Das erkennt er nicht als xml-Datei,
da muss ich zuerst noch eine .xml Endung hinzufügen....... und dann wieder als lzx speichern..

gruß


----------



## Vayu (17. Feb 2009)

du kannst auch irgendwo unter optionen einstellen, dass er lzx als xml files behandeln soll


----------



## byte (17. Feb 2009)

wie wärs mit notepad++ ?


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (18. Feb 2009)

Ja, Notepad ++ ist der Beste freie Editor. Klein, schnell und gewaltig im Funktionsumfang. Nicht nur für XML eine tolle Sache.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Feb 2009)

Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:


> Ja, Notepad ++ ist der Beste freie Editor. Klein, schnell und gewaltig im Funktionsumfang. Nicht nur für XML eine tolle Sache.


Joah, der ist ziemlich geil^^ Allerdings kann ich mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich ein bisschen gebraucht hab, bis ich den ".pl"-dateien meinen eigenen benutzerdefinierten prolog-syntaxhighlighting zuordnen konnte, da musste ich irgendwie jedes mal die Sprache wählen (-.-)
Ehrlichgesagt kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern, ob ich das denn nun hinbekommen hab oder nich ()?


----------



## mikachu (19. Feb 2009)

Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:


> Ja, Notepad ++ ist der Beste freie Editor. Klein, schnell und gewaltig im Funktionsumfang. Nicht nur für XML eine tolle Sache.



Dem stimme ich vollstens und vor allem vollstens zufrieden zu ^^


----------



## frapo (20. Feb 2009)

Ebenfalls ein netter, simpler Editor für Win ist ConTEXT http://www.contexteditor.org/

Obwohl, ich sehe gerade das da seit langem nichts mehr in der Entwicklung passiert ist.. egal, ausgereift ist er dennoch, zumindest komme ich mit dem gut klar.  

Gruß
frapo


----------

